# 5 by 5 rubik's cube center cap



## blindfold cube (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have a question for you. I have a 5 by 5 brand rubik's cube and 5 of the 6 sides turn smoothly. One of the sides is a bit stiffer than the rest and unfortunately the side that is stiffer is my up layer when I solve the cube. Doing finger tricks on this layer can be a pain sometimes. I know that the cube is as broken in as it will be. I'm wondering if the stiffness has to do with what's under the center cap. I want to ask if there is a screw underneath the center cap of a 5 by 5 rubik's brand cube. I want to know because I've been thinking of opening up the center cap and seeing if I can fix this problem by messing with the screw.

Thanks!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 18, 2009)

No, there are rivets like the Rubik's 3x3.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 18, 2009)

The 5x5's don't have springs either.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 18, 2009)

Assuming the hard to turn face is the U face.
Spam U and U' vigorously.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 18, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> The 5x5's don't have springs either.


How do you know?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > The 5x5's don't have springs either.
> ...



Just this once, I'd like to see me proven wrong. Anyone, show me a smashed 5x5. I want to see the springs. I can't tell if there are any springs which is different from telling if there aren't any. The only reason my 5x5 is so loose is because the pieces are worn out and possibly, the core is stretched out like an old ES's.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't have a hacksaw, so I used pliers to rip it apart the center piece.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 19, 2009)

Unknown, what exactly are you trying to tell us there? Did the 5x5 have screws or not? What is the 3x3 doing there? Is the spring from it? If so... what the hell?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 19, 2009)

There are no springs or screws in the Rubik's 5x5. I was trying to explain that a storebought spring can't fit in the center piece.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I'd expect the spring to be further out, btw, directly under the rivet head. I think that's where they are in my 1980's cube.

"storebought spring" is highly ambiguous, btw. Spring you bought in the store? Spring of a store-bought cube? What cube, 3x3 or 5x5?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 19, 2009)

Storebought spring as in from a Rubik's 3x3.


----------



## prasadmanjulago (Jul 8, 2011)

i have 5*5*5 cube its no brand name.it is very hard to turn.how can i smooth it?pls answer me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2011)

prasadmanjulago said:


> i have 5*5*5 cube its no brand name.it is very hard to turn.how can i smooth it?pls answer me.


 
Lubricate it.
Get a better 5x5. ShenShou, YJ, Ghosthand, V Cube.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 8, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Lubricate it.
> Get a better 5x5. V Cube.


 
Fix'd


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 8, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Fix'd


 
win...


----------



## prasadmanjulago (Jul 13, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Lubricate it.
> Get a better 5x5. ShenShou, YJ, Ghosthand, V Cube.


 

thanks for reply.i have lubricate it.but still hard to turn.i have to get a new one from ebay


----------

